# Marimo's STB nano tank



## Alastair (Apr 20, 2009)

Defintely the last one.. two reasons.. the dead-tree look and the isolated stons at the front right. Very interesting arrangement.

The second-to-last could also be interesting - I like the right-hand side but the centre doen't look right to me.


----------



## Feral (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally like the second one the best. I love the angle of the driftwood and how the rocks are set up.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks guys Im thinking of using three different kinds if rotalas for this one.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Im thinking of growing three different types of rotalas in three small transparent cups filled with aquasoil. Surround the cups with stones and some with anubia nana petite to cover up the cups. That way maintenance on the sand and tank will be super easy. I will also be able to move plants around and try different ones. It would be a an easy way to take the tank around to local fish stores to promote SCAPE. Hows that sound.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the second scape. And I really love your seiryu stone. 

The cups with aquasoil sounds like an interesting idea. Have you done that before with success?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

No but my LFS sells their plants out of clay pots with rock wool. I would like to have the option of moving plants around to see where they look best. Maybe I should just leave them in the pots, but the red clay color may be visible.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok this partially set up. Im using ADA Branco sand and the plants are in little 3oz medicine cups. I put some aquasoil in them and planted some Rotala macandra, Rotala Vietnam, Rotala sp. colorata, some unknown plant and anubias nana petite. Im bad at taking pics but here ya go.


















Still need to move things around some more.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Victor how's your STB nano tank progressing, any new pics?

Rick


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

will be taken down and replaced by ten gallon rimless:hihi:


----------

